# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi >  Επιδιορθωση μοναδας hi-fi

## pizza1993

Ξαφνικα εκει που ακουγα μουσικη σταατισαν να βγαζουν ηχο τα ηχεια.Τελικα τσεκαρα οτι εφταιγε η μοναδα hi fi.Λοιπον απο τα ακουστικα βγαζει ηχο απο πισω εχει το προβλημα.Ανοιξα την μοναδα και προσπαθησα να δω αν θα παρω ρευμα αλλα τπτ..απο την υποδοχη των ακουστικων παιρνω 6v απο την υποδοχη των ηχειων τπτ.Εχω επισιναψει μερικες φωτο της μοναδας.

Το ασπρο μακρι καλωδιο παει στην υποδοχη των ακουστικων και στην ιδια πλακετα πανω ειναι συνδεδεμενο το καλωδιο που παει στην υποδοχη των ηχειων.Με το πολυμετρο μετρησα πανω στην πλακετα οποτε δεν νμζ να φταιει το καλωδιο που καταληγει στην υποδοχη των ηχειων,οποτε πρεπει να ειναι προβλμα της πλακετας.Τι λετε να εχει χαλασει και να βγαζει για τα ακουστικα αλλα οχι για τα ηχεια?

----------


## BESTCHRISS

λογικα εκαψες την εξοδο 
δηλαδη τρανζιστορ ισχυος η καποιο chip ισχυος
εκτος αν εχει καποιο κυκλωμα προστασιας και κοβει την εξοδο

βγαλε απο μεσα φωτογραφια

----------


## pizza1993

> λογικα εκαψες την εξοδο 
> δηλαδη τρανζιστορ ισχυος η καποιο chip ισχυος
> εκτος αν εχει καποιο κυκλωμα προστασιας και κοβει την εξοδο
> 
> βγαλε απο μεσα φωτογραφια


Οταν λες απο μεσα τις μεσα πλακετες γιατι νομιζχω αυτη η μικρη πλακετα ειναι που δινει τον ηχο στα ηχεια..Η εξοδος πως καιγεται δηλαδη?Λοιπον οτι θεωρεις εσυ πως φταιει πες μου αν ειναι να αλαξω εξαρτηματα...

----------


## BESTCHRISS

επειδη απο την φωτογρφια δεν καταλαβα καλα δες που πανε τα καλωδια που συνδεονται τα ηχεια εκει ειναι η πλακετα εξοδου
το chip θα ειναι βιδωμενο πανω σε ψυχτρα μαλλον ειναι η πρωτη πλακετα με την μεγαλη ψυχτρα

----------


## pizza1993

τα καλωδια που συνδεονται με την υποδοχη που μπαινουν τα ηχεια καταληγουν σε αυτη την πλακετα που φαινεται σε ολες τις φωτογραφιες.Η πλακετα πανω της εχει μια μεγαλη ψυχτρα και πανω της ειναι ενα τρανσιστορ και ενα chipaki..

----------


## chip

Τι λέει το τσιπάκι? 
Το μοντέλο του μηχανήματος? (και η μάρκα)

----------


## pizza1993

Το τσιπ ειναι το *LA4270* (6E3) και το τρανζιστορ το *B857*(w6 d1)
Η μοναδα ειναι ενα παλιο μοντελο το JS6082 της MEGA

----------


## chip

Δυστυχώς στο google είναι άγνωστη μαρκα και μοντέλο και δεν θα βρεθει service manual
το πιθανότερο είναι να έχει καεί το LA4270 (το οποίο θα έχει γύρω στα 3 ευρώ) επειδή όμως δεν μπορούμε να αποκλείσουμε και άλλη βλάβη αν μπορείς έλεγξε 2-3 πράγματα πριν το αλλάξεις.
Το B857 είναι στο τροφοδοτικό και κατα συνέπεια ή σταθεροποίηση κάνει ή ανήγει και κλήνει την τροφοδοσία.
Για το σκοπό αυτό αν μπορείς ενώ είναι σε λειτουργεία το ηχοσύστημα έλεγξε αν έχει τάση το La4270 μεταξύ των ποδιών 8 και 9 (κάπου στα 20-25V υποθέτω) αλλά να είσαι σίγουρος οτι δεν θα κάνεις κανένα βραχυκύκλωμα ή δεν θα αγγίψεις τα 220V!!! (αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος μην το δοκιμάσεις)
Αν ξέρεις έλεγξε να δεις αν είναι εντάξυ τα τρανζίστορ B857 και το μικρο τρανζίστορ στην πλακέτα.
Αν έχεις την εμπειρία μπορείς να στείλεις το σήμα που πάει στον ενισχυτή σε μικρά ηχεία από PC (ό ήχος φτάνει στο la4270 στα ποδαράκια 2 και 5 (η γείωση του σήματος είναι το 4 ).
Αν έχεις τάση τροφοδοσία και ήχο στα 2 και 5 τότε προφανώς πρέπει να φτέει το La4270 (με την προυπόθεση οτι η πλακέτα συνδέεται απ ευθείας με τα ηχεία και δεν περνάει από κάποιο ρελε)

----------


## pizza1993

Οκ ευχαριστω θα τα ελεγξω αυτα..Οπως ειπα ποιο πανω τα ακουστικα που συνδεονται στην ιδια πλακετα με τα ηχεια βγαζουν ηχο...Ρελε δεν υπαρχει.Ειδα οτι τα καλωδια της πριζας πανε απευθειας σε εναν μετασχηματιστη απο τον οποιο φευγουν τεσσερα καλωδια.Τα 2 πανε στην πλακετα που εχω στις φωτο οπου απο αυτην την πλακετα φευγουν απευθειας καλωδια χωρις παρεμβολες στα ηχεια.Τα αλλα 2 πανε μεσα στις μεγαλες πλακετες που πρεπει να ειναι το ραδιο και το κασετοφωνο.Το  B857 ειναι πανω στην μικρη πλακετα διπλα στο LA4270.

----------


## chip

Το Β857 φαινεται να είναι στο κύκλωμα του τροφοδοτικού που τροφοδοτεί τον LA4270. Αν έχει καεί μπορεί να μην δίνει τάση στο LA4270.
Επίσης υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο, το Β857, να ανήγει και να κλήνει την τάση στο LA4270 και κάτι πριν το B857 να φτέει. Γι αυτό αν μπορείς έλεγξε οτι φτάνει η τάση στα πόδια 8 και 9 του la4270.

----------


## pizza1993

Φτανει ταση στα ποδια 8-9 του la4270 γυρω στα 32v dc.δοκιμασα να τεσταρω το τρανσιστορ συμφωνα με αυτο  ομως μεταξυ emmiter kai collector πηρα αντισταση γυρω στα 5κΩ++ αλλα δεν ειχα ενδειξη οταν αντεστρεψα τους ακροδεκτες.
Και οταν συνδεσα το μαυρο στην βαση και το κοκκινο στο εμιτερ πηρα μεγαλη ταση και οχι οσο λεει 0.45vdc....

----------


## chip

Σημασία έχει οτι φθάνει τάση.
Αν μπορείς έλεγξε αν φθάνει ήχος στην είσοδο του ολοκληρωμένου (με τη βοήθεια από ηχειάκια από PC) και αν φθάνει σήμα ήχου (ό ήχος φθάνει στο la4270 στα ποδαράκια 2 και 5 (η γείωση του σήματος είναι το 4 ) άλλαξε το ολοκληρωμένο (που είναι το πιθανότερο οτι φταίει)  -άλλωστε γύρω στα 3 ευρώ πρέπει να έχει.

----------


## pizza1993

Το αλλαξα τελικα το ολοκληρωμενο...Τωρα βγαζει ενα αδυναμο ηχο ομως *μονο* σε ηχεια υπολογιστη(ακουγονται πολυ σιγα).Στα ηχεια τι ταση πρεπει να φτανει για να τα διεγυρει?

----------


## chip

σύνδεσες τα ηχεία (ενεργά) του υπολογιστή  στα ποδαράκια 2 και 5 (με τη γείωση στο 4) και δεν παίζουν? Αν ναι δεν έπρεπε να αλλάξεις το τσιπάκι, η βλάβη είναι ποιο πριν. και σίγουρα πρέπει να δώσεις και άλλες φωτογραφίες από το μηχάνημα.

----------


## pizza1993

Συνδεσα τα ηχεια του η/υ μεσω jack στα 2 και 5 χωρις γειωση στο 4 και πηρα ηχο πριν το αλλαξω.

----------


## chip

αν συνδέσεις κανονικά και τη γείωση των ηχείων στο 4 έχει καλό ήχο στα ηχειάκια?

----------


## pizza1993

Οταν συνδεσα την γειωση πηρα καλυτερο ηχο απο οτι χωρις γειωση.Δεν ηταν τοσο καλος οσο αν συνδεσω τα ηχειακια απευθειας στο mp3 αλλα σε γενικες γραμμες ηταν καλος.Παιζει να μην εχω κολησει καλα το ολοκληρωμενο?

----------


## chip

περίεργο...
Βασικά έλεγξε μην έχεις κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα με τις κολήσεις (δε νομίζω βέβαια).
Εννοείτε οτι πρέπει το ολοκληρωμένο να είναι βιδωμένο στην ψυκτρα του.
Αν έχεις πρόχειρο δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις τον πυκνωτή που πάει στο ποδαράκι 3 του la4270.

----------


## chip

Επίσης έλεγξε αν το ποδαράκι 3 πάει πουθενά αλλού (ίσως στο μικρό τρανζιστοράκι) εκτός από τον πυκνωτή.

----------


## chip

καμιά εξέλιξη?

----------


## pizza1993

Μου χαλασε το κολητιρι και περιμενω να παρω καινουριο για να συνεχισω!Ασε που εξαιτιας του κολητηριου παιζει να μην κολισε καλα το ολοκληρωμενο οποτε θα παρω καινουριο και θα σε ειδοποιησω!

Ευχαριστω για το ενδοιαφερον σου!

----------


## pizza1993

Αλλαξα τον πυκνωτη που μου ειπες και ξαναεκανα τις κολησεις στο ολοκληρωμενο αλλα καμια βελτιωση...

----------


## chip

εκτός από τον πυκνωτή συνδέονται και άλλα πράγματα στο ίδιο ποδαράκι? αντιστασείς τρανζίστορ κλπ....?
(Ρωτάω γιατί υποπτέυομαι οτι το μικρό τρανζίστορ δίνει εντολή σε αυτό το ποδαράκι να κλείσει ο ενισχυτής. Μην το αλλάξεις προλυπτικά....)

----------


## pizza1993

Οχι δεν συνδεεται τιποτα αλλο,μονο ο αρνητικος πολος ενος πυκνωτη 16v 100uf.

----------


## chip

????
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί δεν δουλεύει... αφού τότε θα πρεπε να δουλεύει ο ενισχυτής...
Αν μπορείς δώσε σήμα στον ενισχυτή (έχοντας αποσυνδέσει το σήμα από το ηχοσύστημα) να δεις αν θα το ενισχύσει. Το μικρό τρανζιστοράκι που συνδέεται?

----------


## pizza1993

Δεν καταλαβα τι ακριβως να κανω!Θα δω αυριο το τρανζιστορ που συνδεεται και θα σου πω!

----------


## chip

Ο ήχος από το ηχοσύστημα φτάνει στα ποδαράκια 2 και 5 του LA4270 μέσω καλωδίων. Βέβαια πρίν από το la4270 υπάρχουν πυκνωτές. Αν έχεις την εμπειρία αποσύνδεσε τα καλώδια (σημείωσε πρώτα που πάει το καθένα L-R). και σύνδεσε εκεί μια άλλη πηγή ήχου (πχ κάποιο ραδιοφωνάκι ) για να βεβαιωθούμε τελικά αν παίζει ο ενισχυτής. Εννοείτε αν το κάνεις αυτό πρέπει να συνεχίσουν να υπάρχουν οι πυκνωτές σε σειρά με τις εισόδους του la4270.

όταν είχες συνδέσει τα ηχειάκια από το pc κανονικά με γείωση ο ήχος ήταν καθαρός και δυνατός?

----------


## pizza1993

αλλαξα 3 ακομα ηλεκτρολυτικους πυκνωτες και το c945 transistor και τπτ.Το πολυμετρο δεν περνει τπτ στις υοδοχες που μπαινουν τα ηχεια,ουτε ac ουτε dc.Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην κολισε καλα το ολοκληρωμενο?Θα απομονοσω τον ενισχυτη να δω αν φταιει αυτη η μικρη πλακετα ή κατι ποιο μεσα στο συστημα..

----------


## chip

μην αλλάζεις έτσι εξαρτήματα.
Πρέπει να τον απομονώσεις να δοκιμάσεις αν δουλεύει αυτή η πλακετίτσα.

----------


## pizza1993

Απομονοσα την μικρη πλακετα.Τα μονα καλωδια που πηγαιναν ηταν το ρευμα και εφευγαν καλωδια για τα ηχεια και τα ακουστικα.Τα ακουστικα δουλευουν κανονικα ομως τα ηχεια τπτ....Αυριο θα ξαναβγαλω το ολοκληρωμενο να το κολησω καλυτερα μηπως γινει τπτ..

----------


## chip

η είσοδος του ενισχυτή έπαιρνε σήμα από το Hifi ή από εξωτερική πηγή?

----------


## pizza1993

Εβγαλα μια υποδοχη που ειχε 4 καλωδια 2+1 για γειωση του aux που συνδεα το mp3 και ενα πιθανων του ραδιου...Αυτα ερχονταν στην μικρη πλακετα,αφου τα ξεσυνδεσα συνδεσα απευθειας το mp3 μεσω ενος καλωδιου rca με συνεπεια το σημα αφου προερχοταν απο ενα rca οχι απο διπλο να ειναι λιγο πιο αδυναμο και να ακουγεται απο τα ακουστικα οχι ομως απο τα ηχεια...

----------


## chip

αυτή η υποδοχή συνδέεται με τους πυκνωτές που πάνε στα ποδαράκια 2 και 5?
Η καλοδιοταινία που συνδέεται?
Αν μπορείς βάλε μια φωτογραφία από το κάτω μέρος της πλακέτας.

----------


## pizza1993

Επειδη δεν βλεπω να γινεται τιποτα,σκεφτηκα μηπως ηταν καλυτερα να φτιαξω εναν δικο μου ενισχυτη ισως και με καποιο bass booster για να κανω την δουλεια μου,ομως δεν μπορω να βρω με τιποτα ποσα watt einai τα ηχεια...Παντως ειναι 8ohm.
Το chipaki(la4270) ειναι 6watt,λετε να ειναι τοσα και τα ηχεια?Εχω κατι αλλα ηχεια απο μια αλλη μοναδα hi-fi kai ειναι των 5watt.

Το ερωτημα μου ειναι,συμφερει να φτιαξω εναν απλο αλλα λειτουργικο ενισχυτη ή καλυτερα να επιδιορθωσω σε τεχνικο την μοναδα?
Σκεφτομουν για κατι τετοιο.

----------


## chip

εγώ θα πρότεινα να έπαιρνες μια διάτρητη πλακέτα και να δοκίμαζες να φτιάξεις εκεί ένα ενισχυτάκι με το la4270.
Πέρα απ' αυτό δεν έχεις ξεκαθαρίσει αν φταίει σίγουρα ο ενισχυτής από το ηχοσύστημα ή κάτι άλλο.

----------


## pizza1993

Aφου οταν απομονωσα τονενισχυτη απο το ηχοσυστημα(μονο ρευμα επερνε) συνεχιζαν να μην πεζουν τα ηχεια δινοντας του ηχο απο εξωτερικη πηγη....

----------


## chip

έχεις δοκιμάσει να δεις μήπως είναι καμένα τα ηχεία?

----------


## pizza1993

Φυσικα,αυτα χρησιμοποιω τοσο καιρο με μια αλλη μοναδα.Αμα ειναι να δω καλυτερα αποτελεσματα και με περισσοτερο μπασο! με εναν αλλον ενισχυτη τοτε ας το αφησουμε το θεμα με την μοναδα hi-fi,εξαλου μονο τον ενισχυτη χρησιμοποιουσα απο αυτην.Εχω ξυλωσει πολλες τηλεορασεις,βιντεο και dvd players οποτε δεν θα ειναι και δυσκολο να βρω υλικα,για παραδειγμα ειδα τωρα οτι εχω   TBA800 5W amplifiers και δυο φορες το TDA1910 10W AMPLIFIER...

----------


## chip

το TBA800 άστο είναι αρχαίο και ανάλογης ποιότητας... μονο για τηλεόραση....
Το Tda1910 είναι συμπαθητική επιλογή αλλά είναι μεγαλύτερης ισχύος και μπορεί να μην αντέχουν τα ηχεία. Επίσης μάλλον δεν θα αντέχει την τροφοδοσία που έχει το ηχοσύστημα.
Για το πρόβλημα από τα μπάσα μάλλον φταίνε ή τα ηχεία ή το προηγούμενο στάδιο από τον ενισχυτή. Δε νομίζω οτι φταίει ο ίδιος ο ενισχυτής, βέβαια θεωρητικά θα μπορούσε να πειραχτεί... ώστε να ενισχύσει τα μπάσα (αν δεν φταίνε τα ηχεια).
Αν μπορείς βγάλε μια φωτογραφία από το κάτω μέρος της πλακέτας. Δεν μπορεί να φταίει ο ενισχυτής και να έχεις αλλάξει τσιπάκι και πυκνωτή και πάλι να μην έχει φτιάξει... Ελπίζω τον πυκνωτή που άλλαξες να μην έβαλες κανέναν από παλιά τηλεόραση...!!!!

----------


## pizza1993

Η μοναδα hi-fi εχει μπροστα 3 ποτενσιομετρα,ενα ρυθμιζει το tremble ενα για την ισορροπια των δυο ηχειων και ενα για το μπασο.Παιζει να υπαρχει μεσα καποιο αλλο κυκλωμα για να ενισχυει το μπασο ή ολα αυτα ρυθμιζονται απο τον ενισχυτη με το la?

----------


## Mihos

Ρίξε μία ματιά και σε κάτι ακόμα. Συνήθως, σε κάτι στερεοφωνικά σαν τον δικό σου όταν βάζεις ακουστικά στην υποδοχή κόβεται ο ήχος από τα ηχεία. Στο jack που μπαίνουν τα ακουστηκά υπάρχει μία επαφή που ανοίγει μόλις μπει το βύσμα για να κόψει τον ήχο από τα ηχεία. Καμιά φορά αυτή η επαφή στραβώνει και τα ηχεία παραμένουν εκτός ακόμα και όταν βγάλεις το jack των ακουστηκών. Δες τη παρακάτω φωτογραφία εκεί που λέει speaker disconnect. Έλενξε αυτή την επαφή και δοκίμασε να την επαναφέρεις (στραβώσεις) αν δεν κλείνει όταν βγάλεις το βύσμα των ακουστηκών.

Jack-plug--socket-switch.gif

----------


## pizza1993

Φιλε αυτο που μου ειπες εχει πολυ μεγαλο point μιας και η αδελφη μου πριν χαλασουν χρησιμοποιουσε συνεχεια ακουστικα...Αλλα αποσυνδεσα τον ενισχυτη απο την μοναδα(μονο στην τροφοδοσια ενονωταν) και παλι τπτ βεβαια ολο και καποια μαλακια μπορει να εκανα στην αποσυνδεση οποτε θα κοιταξω αυτο που μου ειπες...
Αυτη την επαφη ειναι ευκολο να την βρω?

----------


## Mihos

Δεν χρειάζεται να την αλλάξεις. Συνήθως αρκεί να τη στραβώσεις λίγο. Εκτός και αν έχει σπάσει τελείως. Τότε μπορείς έυκολα να βρεις ένα θηλικό βύσμα jack σε οποιοδήποτε μαγαζί ηλεκτρονικών. Για αρχή δοκίμασε να ενώσεις με το χέρι σου την επαφή που φαίνεται μέσα στο κόκκινο κυκλάκι στη φωτογραφία που σου ανέβασα.

----------

